# My Room is Done!!! Fired it up today!!! What have I missed?



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi All!!!

Well the room is done! She is all fired up as of today! Take a look at the pics and tell me what I have missed please.

I have taken pics of everything I will be using and running from

Lights, exhaust, intake, fan, heater, de-humidifier (when its needed) and my 2 plants started so far. Oh and the outside of my flower room as well.

Its nothing fancy and I dont proclaim it to be but it is a huge improvement from what I ran last year and for those who remember my hobbo set up last year will agree this is a huge step forward for me.

Thanks to all who got me here! 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont believe we have crossed paths, but everything is looking great. Is that a basement? I wish i had a basement lol


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

wish i had a basement too. everything seems cool. not sure if you stated, but whats the temps?  also, whats that medium, sand?
i have one complaint...those reflectors......lol. just teasing ya.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

in my dreams i dream i have a basement lol


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 2, 2010)

look good how bout some thing to check temp an humidity


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great, DD. Wanna be seeing some killer b coming outta there.

I covet a basement too, but I think D's rig is in his shed--where he pretends to help out his feathered friends while actually furthereing his own nefarious objectives.:hubba:


----------



## emuman (Mar 2, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Looks great, DD. Wanna be seeing some killer b coming outta there.
> 
> I covet a basement too, but I think D's rig is in his shed--where he pretends to help out his feathered friends while actually furthereing his own nefarious objectives.:hubba:


looking good (better than my room) tho Id paint it white
brick walls, man thats a killer shed, I have a basement but now Im wishing I had a shed


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks folks!!!

Yes I am in my shed were I build my bird houses wink wink nudge nudge!

I have a unit on the wall sorry I didnt take pic that tells me temp and humidity
Temps stay constant around 75-80 and the humidity because its still winter here in the mountains stays about 60%.

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh ya

My meadian is organic soil with slow release MG nutes in it I use all the time with no problems before all you MG haters pipe up LOL and I put an inch of play sand on top to stop those little freakin flies that seem to find there way into my room.

Cheers!!!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

You need to be looking on EBay for a bulk deal on some Taiwanese birdhouses.  Otherwise your cover's going to get blown with all the extra time you'll be spending out to the shed.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

thats funny u said that!

You see pencil I do have a handy man background and can build things with ease but i also like to garage sale! You see were i am going with this! Nobody else likes to garage sale in the family not even wife. So I will go out and buy up all the cheap crap I can find from Birdhouses to spoon racks to rolling pins you name it if its made out of wood and cheep I buy it. Take it home and store it in the shed. Once in a while i will bang my hammer run my saw and grab a piece out of the box and say HEY look what I made!!!! I always make sure its something hand made and not something your going to see in a store, it has to be something someone else made in order to work!!! Another of DD's secrets to keep you going!!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have a shed in the backyard but its all rusted away and everything i dont think that would be a good idea for me lol


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> i have a shed in the backyard but its all rusted away and everything i dont think that would be a good idea for me lol


 
Build a nice stealthy shed inside the crummy one.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Sheds are great man fix it up and run with it. It adds alot of benifit as well like not ruining your home with smell and mold and its easy to manage. I highly recommend sheds!

Cheers!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

This may sound a little crazy but i could picture that lol, i think i would go crazy with my plants out there though. My plants belong only one place and that's right beside me where they are safe and sound. lol:bong:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Build a shed within that shed because the outer appearence will make people think nothing is going on in there because of its condition!

Go for it man it will be great for ya. Beside sheds also give peace of mind when you not home. Everyone hates to leave home because they are always wondering if the house will burn down while they are gon. Well I worry about it to but its my shed if it burns down I still have my bed to sleep in!

Cheers!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Build a shed within that shed because the outer appearence will make people think nothing is going on in there because of its condition!
> 
> Go for it man it will be great for ya. Beside sheds also give peace of mind when you not home. Everyone hates to leave home because they are always wondering if the house will burn down while they are gon. Well I worry about it to but its my shed if it burns down I still have my bed to sleep in!
> 
> Cheers!!!



LOL that is very true i need my bed for alot of things lol :holysheep:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok while I have you guys looking at this let me ask this question. I intend to run 4 girls at a time in this set up, will it be ok or is that too many?

Cheers!!!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

Remind us how big your space is with the (2) 100w HPS and (1) 400w MH plus some flouros--right?

One way or another, 600w would be sufficient for 4 plants if corralled correctly IMO.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

The 1 thing I see missing is a drool sheild to protect the plants:laugh:

Green Mojo to get your grow on


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Good memory Pencil!!!!

Yes I am running 2 100w hps now thanks to you guys lol
1 400w mh lamp and some spiral flos acrossed the back to allow for some extra light penitration as the plants grow.

I would say my space is about 3 foot wide 3 feet deep and enough overhead space to allow for 4 to 5 feet worth of growth.

i try to keep my plants around 2-3 feet high though.

cheers!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

you have plenty of light and space for 4 plants IMO.  I did 6 under a 400w in a 1 1/2' x 3' x 6' cabinet my first indoor...they were a little cramped but I got 3/4 lb out of it.

I like your shed man!  It's always good to see someone build with what they can, and make it work!  Good Luck to you DD!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Legalized!
I wanted to do the upgrade from my hobbo setup but on the same note i wanted to do alot of the do it yourself with what you have laying around the house and keep the hobbo mentality of it in tact! I like to keep things cheap and yet i produced superior budd last year just not enough!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good everyone  on here is amazing im in my first grow and my results"all cfls " so far are great..because of the advice I got on here .... cant wait to see what you pull out of here....bbb


----------



## riddlin226 (Mar 2, 2010)

newbe here can any one answer any questions about getting some good seeds im skitched about mail order


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 2, 2010)

riddlin226 said:
			
		

> newbe here can any one answer any questions about getting some good seeds im skitched about mail order


 
If ya scroll down a little further on the main page, there is a seedbank section where people discuss their experience with various seedbanks, like shipping time, price, reliability, communication, etc.  Or if ya live where it is legal medicinally, you can usually get clones from a dispensary.


----------



## MichiganDude (Mar 3, 2010)

DD...looking good buddy!  

Coming from the mid-west, I've ALWAYS had a basement in every house I ever lived in.  My wife, on the other hand, is from the west coast, and finds basements scary and freaky.  I love mine.  It's got 8' ceilings, and stays a very nice low-70's, with pretty consistent humidity.  It's great for my humidifier.  :hubba:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks MichiganDude

Mine is actualy a shed though but its the same thing if I didnt have the shed to grow in I would definatly be doing it in my basement!

Cheers!!!


----------

